# Reucherofen selber Bauen aus Aluminium



## Anderl_18 (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Möchte mir einen Räucherofen aus Aluminiumblechen bauen.|rolleyes
Habe jedoch keine Bauanleitung und keine Ahnung,|kopfkrat wie ich das am besten mache soll und auf was ich achten muss.;+
Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch eine Bauanleitung, Fotos oder Tipps geben?#6


Danke 

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Reucherofen selber Bauen aus Aluminium*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45599


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Reucherofen selber Bauen aus Aluminium*

Lass es lieber mit Aluminium!! Meiner ist abgefackelt (1 mm Alu-Blech, doppelwandig) und ausgebrannt. Einmal zuviel Flamme und hinüber ist er. Lass mir jetzt einen aus V2A bauen.


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Reucherofen selber Bauen aus Aluminium*

ich denke auch das Alu nicht besonders geeignet ist, wenn möglich nimm VA


----------



## Anderl_18 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Reucherofen selber Bauen aus Aluminium*

Hallo Danke für eure Hilfe!!!
Werde jetzt schauen das ich ein V2A Blech bekomme.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie viele Fische ich ca. in  Garfield`s Räucherofen bringe??


----------



## FrankWoerner (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Reucherofen selber Bauen aus Aluminium*

Hey Anderl_18  schau doch mal hier. Ist ein eigener Räucherbereich und hier sind viele die selbst einen Ofen gebaut habe ich selbst bau gerade den hier. Da hat es auch noch jede menge Threads wo Räucherofen gebaut wurden einfach mal die Suche quälen .

Viel Spaß bei deinem Bau unternehmen.

Achja wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben nimm v2a blech. alu würde auch gehen aber das ist meiner meinung nach nicht das richtig material für einen Guten Blechofen.


----------



## Fishaholic (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Reucherofen selber Bauen aus Aluminium*

Noch dazu ist Edelstahl gesundheitlich unbedenklich, was man von verzinktem Blech und Alu (wenns abfackelt) nicht behaupten kann.


----------

